# Descaling kettle



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi

I need to descale the kettle. I regularly use descaling tablets to descale my coffee machines but have never descaled the kettle.

Does anyone have any tried and tested methods?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just fill kettle heat it up and drop a tablet in or use citric acid, allow to stand until clear/ clean . Empty finse , fill boil empty and ready to use.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Cool, thanks. Will crack on and get it done.

cheers.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I live in a very hard water area, South Coast, and use 40-60g of citric acid crystals. I boil the kettle, add the crystals and leave it for maybe 20 minutes. Then I reboil, being careful not to let it overflow, and agitate the worst areas with an old wooden kebab skewer. I repeat this until it's clear unless it's really clagged up, in which case I repeat from stage one. NB. only do this in a well-ventilated room and keep your face away from the kettle.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Rob666. That's pretty much what I ended up doing. It looks almost new!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've used Oust All Purpose Descaler (£1 for 3 x 25ml sachets from Tesco) to descale a kettle before and it does a great job.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll have a look at that Doubleshot. They seem good value. Are they good for coffee machines?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

On the reverse of the box it does give instructions for kettles, coffee makers, steam irons and shower heads.

If you need help or advice, visit www.oustdescalers.co.uk or call 08454900176

So judging by what's printed on the box, it should be okay. They suggest leaving the solution to do it's work for 10 minutes.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for that. I'll have a look.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have used Oust to descale the kettle BUT I would be very wary using it on espresso coffee machines.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> I have used Oust to descale the kettle BUT I would be very wary using it on espresso coffee machines.


Ok thanks. I may stick to the ones I'm using now then. Cheers.


----------

